# Can I use veneers instead of coroplast?



## Jordancutie (Jun 1, 2017)

there isn't any coroplast in my area but I went to home depot and I found these wood veneer things. I thought it would be fine so I bought them and placed it around the bars of my cage to prevent my hedgehog from climbing. On the other side of the wood veneers is glue but you need heat to melt the glue and it will stick. The instructions for the veneers is that you need a electric iron (400 degrees) to make the glue melt and it will stick. I tried to test it out on wood with the iron and it burnt my eyes, it was like onions so I stopped immediately. I already set it up in my cage but I just used hot glue gun instead of using the iron to stick it to the cage but then I remembered that I am going to buy a ceramic heater and I'm scared that it will melt the glue and will affect my hedgehogs health. ( I didn't get a hedgehog yet but I am going to get my hedgehog this Sunday so I am setting everything I need for him by this coming sunday)


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

In my opinion, I would take the veneers out and use coroplast, even though I doubt your CHE will be hot enough to melt the glue. You said it was like "onions" and burned your eyes...so I wouldn't want something of that nature close to my hedgie!

Home Depot does sell large sheets of coroplast. I got a massive piece for $15.74, and then cut it down to the size I needed in the parking lot, so I could transport home in my small car. It did take the employee some searching to help me find it, but they do sell it. If for some reason they don't carry it in the store, they should be able to order it in for you.

Here is the link for the exact one I bought, You can show it to the Home Depot employees to find it faster in store:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Coroplas...te-Corrugated-Plastic-Sheet-CP4896S/205351385


----------



## Jordancutie (Jun 1, 2017)

ArizonaHazelnut said:


> In my opinion, I would take the veneers out and use coroplast, even though I doubt your CHE will be hot enough to melt the glue. You said it was like "onions" and burned your eyes...so I wouldn't want something of that nature close to my hedgie!
> 
> Home Depot does sell large sheets of coroplast. I got a massive piece for $15.74, and then cut it down to the size I needed in the parking lot, so I could transport home in my small car. It did take the employee some searching to help me find it, but they do sell it. If for some reason they don't carry it in the store, they should be able to order it in for you.
> 
> ...


 thank you so much


----------

